# Right AV receiver for Sony Shake 6D Speakers



## adikumar2010 (Jun 25, 2019)

I have Sony Shake 6D :
Specifications
User Manual

Problem is that the AV Receiver is busted and can't be repaired by Sony, now I wanted to build a custom home theater setup 5.2 or 7.2
But I am not sure which AV receiver are their in the market which will work with those speakers as they are very high power rated.

My plan is to use these existing speaker as front left/right channel and it has 2 sub-woofer already in the unit also.

Please suggest a suitable AV receiver under $1000 which can power these speakers. Also please let me know what center and rear channel speaker would be fine with those Sony 6D speakers under $800 for all the remaining speakers

Specs of 6D speakers :
https://i.ibb.co/KGL4gV4/1.png









Speaker Image :
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/olERSzzTGBc/maxresdefault.jpg








https://i.ibb.co/DMNMtXS/download.jpg


----------

